# Wolfsgart 2010



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

Vermont, New England's Newest and Largest Aircooled and Watercooled Show
VW, Audi and Porsche Festival, Car Show and Swap Meet!

All early, vintage and late model cars classes. Live Music, Bunny Hop Competition, Lots of local Vendors.

With Camping Friday through Sunday. Car cruise through beautiful Vermont and gathering on the famous Church Street in downtown Burlington. Large after hours Party in Downtown Burlington with a car photo shoot from Performance VW Saturday night.

For more information, please visit our website at http://www.wolfsgart.com or email us at [email protected]


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

This is going to be Epic!


----------



## nubdutz (Aug 23, 2006)

Small group coming up friday pm, from bennington VT. Awsome a show in VT


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Beer*

Are you gonna have a beer tent there??

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

*UPDATE:*

Lots of *NEW* information added to the website.

We NOW have *ENTHUSIAST* Parking for all GERMAN cars!!!

Also, *PRIMUS* will be playing Thursday night! Yes, you read that correctly, *PRIMUS!!!* :thumbup:

*BEER GARDEN* all weekend long!

For more information: http://www.wolfsgart.com/


----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)

I's So Excited!!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

show sounds great. I'll be making it up along with other from NH.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This is going to be great :beer:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Lakes Region NH will have a crew there!


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

I plan on going up and am form Claremont NH. I was wondering if a few local guys wanted to all meet up on 89 somewhere and roll up together?


----------



## jeveedub (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds sick, does victom of metal have a website or MySpace or anything ? :beer:


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

*Meeting tonight!* 

When: Tuesday 20, 2010, show up at 5:30pm. We will hang in the parking lot till 6:00pm and then go in. 

Where: 
Vermont SportsGrill (the old Hooters) 
1705 Williston Road 
South Burlington, VT 05403 
Phone: (802) 860-2009 

Who can come: Anyone one who would like to participate and help out. 
What: To discuss about the Car show and other topics that people might have


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

*The Mystery Car Unveiling!*

*The Mystery Car Unveiling!* 

We will be unveiling this year's Mystery Car at WOLFSGART. 

The is the only show in the east coast unveiling this special treat! 

Be ready with your cameras!!!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

....hope I didn't ruin the surprise? :beer:

Shaggy does looks a lot like Tobi, I guess- w/out the stache....


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Looking forward to this for sure!!


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Less than 1 Week away!!


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Perfect weather in store for the weekend!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Achilles said:


> Perfect weather in store for the weekend!!


Good news!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Perfect :thumbup:


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

anything going on friday night local gtg's or anything im planing on arriving into town with some others around 730-8pm


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

pietrovito157 said:


> anything going on friday night local gtg's or anything im planing on arriving into town with some others around 730-8pm


downtown drinking :beer:


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

I've got the night off and I'll be helping will with setup but I'm definitly up for going out. Gary, give me a call if you do.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

congrats on getting this done, wish i could be there, im still here in Afghanistan, so i cant wait to see piks and for this to happen again next year :beer::beer:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Had a good time. Looking forward to the next event. I didn't have anything to show due to a racing incident with the Golf (signature) and the Cabriolet 20VT bending a valve... and I just sold the turbo Rabbit. Oh well, stock Jetta 1.8t held the gate open all day.

Steve


----------



## CaptainJon (Jan 15, 2006)

Just wanted to thank Wolfsgart staff for a great weekend. show has amazing potential to become something huge. would be amazing to have a huge show in the north east. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

CaptainJon said:


> Just wanted to thank Wolfsgart staff for a great weekend. show has amazing potential to become something huge. would be amazing to have a huge show in the north east.


Thanks! we're definitely happy everyone showed up and had a good time (hopefully). I'm pretty sure we'll add a "suggestion" email address on the website, and we'd LOVE to hear feedback (NOT ON POSTS)... we want emails only. We have many idea's for improving the show for next year... and I look forward to actually owning a VW again so I can participate in the show


----------



## CustomCooled (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrasts on a great 1st show for the VT crew. Burlington was a clean, relaxed city. Weather was perfect and roads fairly smooth. Good to meet some new people and hang with old friends. Next year should be even better.:thumbup:


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

> Congrasts on a great 1st show for the VT crew.


The drive, ideas, and organization credit goes to Anthony (VW Fuzz), Kevin (RedHare?... that's his license plate anyway), Casey (she must be on Vortex.... anyone?). :beer:


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> The drive, ideas, and organization credit goes to Anthony (VW Fuzz), Kevin (*ABAinA1*), Casey (she must be on Vortex.... anyone?). :beer:


Just added Kevin's screenname... He is the OP of this thread.

Mad props to everyone involved especially Anthony and Kevin for setting it up and anyone that helped!! For the first year I really think it went really well and I can't wait for next year!!


----------



## newi01 (Nov 29, 2007)

just wanted to thank the whole VT crew for putting this together. i have to agree when i heard people mention that this show has huge potential. had a great time with some awesome people and some well done dubs. hope to see you all next year! :thumbup:


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

I heart this show


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

Almost looking as forward to this as H2o next year!


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

SummerSnow said:


> Almost looking as forward to this as H2o next year!


thats what we like to hear!!! get your car ready, and bring all your friends! only 10 months away!!!


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

Are the dates set for 2011?


----------

